# 721 FW Upgrade?



## baloo75 (Jun 12, 2003)

Since no one has asked in a while I thought I would. What is the latest on the 721 upgrade that is long overdue? I am starting to regret my 721 purchase.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the month is the latest word from dish (you know, after the first 5 deadlines have come and gone).


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

I've been hoping "any day" for the past few months. Hopefully, as most recently rumored, by the end of Sept. But I am beginning to wonder


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

My sources still tell me it will be out by the end of this month unless some last minute bugs are found.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Good grief!!! How can there be any last minute bugs?!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Software testing can only go so far in the lab. Quite often the Beta testers (who get the software first) pick up some problem that the software engineers didn't. If the bug is serious and found just before the software is scheduled to be released it can delay that scheduled software release.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm sorry, I just find this whole thing very laughable. We know Scott has been running Beta versions since the beginning of the year, and I am sure there are others. I know your point is valid. I guess when I see the words "last minute" associated in any way with this release, I am a little amazed. Lets just hope we get the release.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

There will still be bugs more than likely that were not found when we get the software release, no matter how much testing they do, things that were never thought of, and possibly some receivers that may react different to the software than others do.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Well we're down to the last 4 days of the "end of the month" perfect or not - I hope they actually release the 721 update. Surely someone at E* actually knows whether it will be released - is anyone out there?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Do they usually wait until the last minute to release software that they announce will be out by the end of a particular month?


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

My wife is pissed at the 721. She set back to back timers on the 721 by hitting the record button in the guide to record two episodes of Sex in the City. It only recorded the second episode. 

Damn 721.

Starting to really look like Dish will miss the latest deadline (yet again).


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

In our case the bugs you know about are better than the new unknown ones.

New software can bring larger hassles


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

We obviously know the answer to this question now. Not by the end of September 2003. Maybe they meant September 2004.


----------

